# Free upgrade email from Tivo



## robla64 (Mar 25, 2008)

Today I received an email from TiVo saying they will be upgrading my series 3 to a premiere. They said a recent upgrade that will mess up some features now or in the near future was the reason. 
It must have something to do with Netflix moving all devices to HTML 5.
I'll be calling in the morning.


----------



## ic316 (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is the text:

"Dear Valued TiVo Customer,

Your Series3 TiVo DVR has been impacted by a recent software update, which may prevent you from accessing certain channels and web videos as well as DVR Expander capabilities. Even if you're not experiencing the problem right now, it may impact you in the near future. To ensure you continue to receive outstanding TiVo service, we will replace your DVR free of charge and transfer your current TiVo service to a new TiVo Premiere or Premiere 4 DVR.

Please call TiVo Customer Support at 877-777-9017 and choose Technical Support today. Support is available Monday through Friday from 7:00 am to 7:00 pm, and Saturday and Sunday from 8:00 am to 6:00 pm (Pacific Time).

We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience and look forward to correcting the situation as soon as possible. Thank you.

TiVo Customer Support"

Wondering If I could try to swing this for a roamio.


----------



## dulipishi (Sep 13, 2006)

I got this email too - and I have been fighting with verizon fios about how their cablecards are not working as I don't get anything other than the basic HD channels. After a week of aggravation, I get this email!

They will give Premiere for free or Roamio ($99) or Roamio + ($199) and transfer my lifetime service for free.

I am not sure which one to choose. The whole mess is frustrating (and not to say, a little suspicious as my tivo3 lifetime service more than paid for itself).


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ic316 said:


> Here is the text:
> 
> "Dear Valued TiVo Customer,
> 
> ...


Check and see if you got "upgraded" to 11.3

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=515001

If so, this looks like an admission that it's going to be very hard for them to undo that.


----------



## teasip (Aug 24, 2002)

Wish they'd break mine. I'd love that upgrade deal. Unfortunately, I'm still correctly at 11.0m.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

This sounds more like it's related to H.264 upgrades by the cable provider?

Scott


----------



## srjtr7 (Sep 9, 2002)

Very interesting.... I was the one who started the other thread about the issue....and made support aware of the issue and that it was their fault and I have not received an email.


----------



## rundfc (Nov 25, 2005)

I got an email as well...

I am strictly OTA. I have to go with basic Roamio in order to stay OTA.

I also have issues with HDMI on my TV. I have to get the adapter for component video..


----------



## bshea (Jul 18, 2005)

Same issue here. The 11.3 update made it so I couldn't tune any channels other than the 'basic cable' ones. I'm glad I noticed the email from TiVo on this, as I've spent several hours on the phone with Verizon FiOS tech support since last weekend trying to figure out what was going on, and am on cablecard #3 (!).

Went with the Roamio + incl. service transfer for $200.


----------



## thalador (Oct 26, 2007)

Same as bshea. I was looking at the Roamio since it came out but didn't want to shell out another $299-399 for lifetime. With the transfer it was a no brainer.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Which service are they transferring? Monthly or lifetime?


----------



## rundfc (Nov 25, 2005)

In my situation; I have a lifetime that they will be transferring for free.

Not a bad deal all-in-all


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Is this going to effect all Series 3 owners? Ours is still at Version 11. Did Tivo stop the update?


----------



## rundfc (Nov 25, 2005)

Research on the boards suggests that only the units that got the bad upgrade [11.3b7] are the only ones affected.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Bummer, my Series 3 is still showing 11.0, so I guess I don't get a free Tivo with lifetime. 

?Are they doing it with the TCD648250B too.? My friend has one of those, but I don't think any email address is connected with it. I guess I should check to see if it has the new update, then get her a account, and put it on her account, so she will get emails.


----------



## dulipishi (Sep 13, 2006)

According to tivo tech support, there should not be a service transfer fee. They will be applied to the account and then waived. You might want to make sure that is the case for you as well.


----------



## robla64 (Mar 25, 2008)

I called today and was able to get my lifetime transferred to the Roamio Pro for 199. 
I almost bought a roamio at the end of January when they had an offer for advisors survey members....so I guess I lucked out.


----------



## teasip (Aug 24, 2002)

Had they bricked one of yours or did you call and just ask for a lifetime transfer based on the issues others were having? If you just called and asked then it might be Roamio time at my house (doubt this was the case)!


----------



## robla64 (Mar 25, 2008)

teasip said:


> Had they bricked one of yours or did you call and just ask for a lifetime transfer based on the issues others were having? If you just called and asked then it might be Roamio time at my house (doubt this was the case)!


It wasnt totally bricked yet, but Netfix wasnt working and channels were missing


----------



## canbonbon (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello All, I am Series 3 HD owner with Lifetime support (purchased in Jan 2011 for $99). I got the email on Friday and I called back on Sunday. Since I am an OTA user on Series 3, all the VOD apps are actually broken on my TIVO after the update. That did not bother me much however, in addition, some of the recorded programs may or may not record e.g. yesterday Red Carpet was recorded but Main Oscar did not. Even though both were on the To Do List. So I had to call them for the replacement.

Anyway, so I called them to avail the offer. He said since I *need* OTA, they can only offer me a Premiere (Premiere4 is offered to those who do not need OTA). Alternatively he also offered Roamio basic for $99 (once again Roamio plus, etc. do not apply for OTA). He said the life time coverage will be transferred automatically and I would need to return the TIVO HD with in 30 days of receiving the new TIVO (He later sent me a UPS return shipping label). After much deliberation, he also offered *free* slider remote if I were to take Roamio instead of the Premiere. Since the slider itself is $50, I took the Roamio offer (and shelled out another $99 to Tivo enterprise). Although I should never say never, but I think this is my last payment to this company. 

Just for kicks I solicited his recommendation and he said that Premiere is at its end of life and would not be supported soon. So my best bet is to get on board the Roamio bandwagon as it will be supported for another 4 yrs. Oh well....

Some other notes for what its worth: He mentioned that since my lifetime was converted as part of $99 promotion in Jan of 2011, I am still under the 36 month program for hardware replacement. That is why they sent the email to me for the hardware replacement. (This may or may not explain why only a few folks got the email and not everyone). However, it could be an opinion of a (often uninformed) CSR so I would not take it for granted. If you have a Series 3, you should simply call them asking them for a replacement and see where it goes.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

canbonbon said:


> Some other notes for what its worth: He mentioned that since my lifetime was converted as part of $99 promotion in Jan of 2011, I am still under the 36 month program for hardware replacement. That is why they sent the email to me for the hardware replacement. (This may or may not explain why only a few folks got the email and not everyone). However, it could be an opinion of a (often uninformed) CSR so I would not take it for granted. *If you have a Series 3, you should simply call them asking them for a replacement and see where it goes*.


That would be a waste of time. TiVo can see in their logs what software version any particular Tivo has, so if you call them hoping to get your DVR replaced, you better make sure you have the offending version of software on your DVR.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

canbonbon said:


> Although I should never say never, but I think this is my last payment to this company.


Due to the high praise for the Roamio, many are thinking that their Roamio is their last tivo box purchase for a long time, if ever....


----------



## srjtr7 (Sep 9, 2002)

Tivo Executive team just helped me get new boxes.


----------



## davemcs (Nov 18, 2003)

Tivo (S3) HD is being replaced by a Premiere 4. Called Saturday night and new unit is all ready on the way. Kudos to Tivo!!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

"Some other notes for what its worth: He mentioned that since my lifetime was converted as part of $99 promotion in Jan of 2011, I am still under the 36 month program for hardware replacement."

So if they sent out the mistaken update and broke someone's TiVo who was no longer inside the 36 month window, those people would just be out of luck?

Sounds like a good way to get hit with a class action suit.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Due to the high praise for the Roamio, many are thinking that their Roamio is their last tivo box purchase for a long time, if ever....


Okay, is this statement on the level or are you being sarcastic? I haven't been here in a while (everything has been working flawlessly), so I haven't followed the Roamio developments.

The reason I ask is one of my working TiVo HD boxes got updated to this problem code, and TiVo sent me the email about giving me a replacement Premiere box for my broken HD.

The problem is that my TiVo HD boxes work fine (or at least used to) so I don't want to change anything. The other problem is that Premiere boxes had a lot of ongoing teething problems that I'm never sure were fully solved. So I've avoided upgrades and just kept my working boxes.

So what should I do:

1) should I restore my HD to a version of the old software (copied from another HD I have)? Would that fix the problem? Would a straight "dd" copy from a good HD drive, followed by "clear and delete everything" work? Of course I would need to re-pair my CableCARDs.

2) is the Premiere reliable?

3) is the Roamio reliable (not sure if they will allow me to upgrade at extra cost, I haven't called Tivo yet)?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

On the level.

I would go with the roamio before a HD, unless the HD was lifetime. It if were, I would do the minimum to fix, get the Roamio, and sell the repaired HD box.

I wish mine were broken!


----------



## srjtr7 (Sep 9, 2002)

unitron said:


> "Some other notes for what its worth: He mentioned that since my lifetime was converted as part of $99 promotion in Jan of 2011, I am still under the 36 month program for hardware replacement."
> 
> So if they sent out the mistaken update and broke someone's TiVo who was no longer inside the 36 month window, those people would just be out of luck?
> 
> Sounds like a good way to get hit with a class action suit.


Never got an email and mine are over 3 years old without lifetime on them and got messed up...I am now getting 2 new boxes.

Very happy that Tivo is taking care of this issue.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> So what should I do:
> 
> 1) should I restore my HD to a version of the old software (copied from another HD I have)? Would that fix the problem? Would a straight "dd" copy from a good HD drive, followed by "clear and delete everything" work? Of course I would need to re-pair my CableCARDs.
> 
> ...


1) If you are dead set on keeping the TivoHD, you could do this. I do not see any reason it would not work, I doubt TiVo will make this mistake again.
I would suggest doing a back up and restore using WinMFS or MFSLive and retain the back up copy *just in case*.

2) I think it is mostly reliable, but it is dog slow. If I had a choice, I'd get a Roamio.

3) I don't have a Roamio but many people here will swear by it. If I were one of the affected, I would gladly pay the extra fee to get the Roamio over the Premiere.


----------



## thalador (Oct 26, 2007)

steve614 said:


> 2) I think it is mostly reliable, but it is dog slow. If I had a choice, I'd get a Roamio.


This is the main reason I went with the Roamio. My premier has been good but soooo sluggish. It will go in my kids room to replace my HD and the Roamio is all mine!


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Okay, is this statement on the level or are you being sarcastic? I haven't been here in a while (everything has been working flawlessly), so I haven't followed the Roamio developments.


Last I read, TiVo is getting out of the hardware business, so Roamio is the last horse out of the gate...

http://arstechnica.com/business/201...s-companys-current-and-future-hardware-plans/


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Teeps said:


> Last I read, TiVo is getting out of the hardware business, so Roamio is the last horse out of the gate...
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/business/201...s-companys-current-and-future-hardware-plans/


I thought that was refuted. Did you read the article you linked to? If that's in there please quote it hear. (I only read the first paragraph and I thought it confirmed the refutation.)


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Okay, is this statement on the level or are you being sarcastic? I haven't been here in a while (everything has been working flawlessly), so I haven't followed the Roamio developments.
> 
> The reason I ask is one of my working TiVo HD boxes got updated to this problem code, and TiVo sent me the email about giving me a replacement Premiere box for my broken HD.
> 
> ...


Are there shows on that HD you want to save that you can't copy off to computer?

There's a trick you might be able to try.

Do you already have any experience with WinMFS?

Do you have a (temporarily) spare harddrive around that's at least as big as the one in the HD?


----------



## edso (Mar 22, 2002)

The upgrade broke my ability to download programs from the tivo to any of my computers.
I have a series 3 with a DVR expander.
They think "Maybe" I can get the data to the new roamio with a crossover cable when the box arrives.

Any suggestions? I stand to lose over 500 programs, some of which will not ever be on again.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm just amazed at the calmness with which this is being tolerated.

You can't do MRV or Tivo to Go with most channels on the Premiers and Roamios, can you? On ANY channels with TWC right?

Why would taking a box away from you that does these things, for one that doesn't, be tolerated? Maybe I've missed something?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Wil said:


> I'm just amazed at the calmness with which this is being tolerated.
> 
> You can't do MRV or Tivo to Go with most channels on the Premiers and Roamios, can you? On ANY channels with TWC right?
> 
> Why would taking a box away from you that does these things, for one that doesn't, be tolerated? Maybe I've missed something?


+1
In general I scoff when someone proposes a class-action law suit but I wonder if this snafu might be a realistic candidate. I have a Tivo HD that fortunately hasn't been affected, but I wouldn't want to be forced to replace it with a Premiere or upgrade to a Roamio at additional cost. Neither option suits my usage as well as the THD. And there's the matter of the 1 TB internal upgrade I would lose. As I already stated, I'm amazed that the design of the HD is so bad that there's no acceptable way to undo the 11.3 error.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Even though I think TiVo is doing a good job addressing this mistake, a Roamio at a small price or Premiere for free, I am still happy with my TiVoHDs so I am grateful to not have to deal with the swap. Both of mine are still on 11.0.

Mistakes are made but not all companies offer fair solutions like TiVo is doing here. After almost 14 years doing business with TiVo, I am impressed with how TiVo treats its customers, far better than most in my experience.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Wil said:


> I'm just amazed at the calmness with which this is being tolerated.
> 
> You can't do MRV or Tivo to Go with most channels on the Premiers and Roamios, can you? On ANY channels with TWC right?
> 
> Why would taking a box away from you that does these things, for one that doesn't, be tolerated? Maybe I've missed something?


The treatment of TWC to its customers is the same with all digital programming. Now with a premiere/roamio users who were restricted for all but OTA content can at least stream (MRS). That was not possible before.

How can an old S3 do these things?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

dlfl said:


> I'm amazed that the design of the HD is so bad that there's no acceptable way to undo the 11.3 error.


It may not be that there is no way to do this, but this may be the cheapest (for whatever reason) or offer the least impact financially (say there was a bunch of old P* that would never sell anyhow).


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> It may not be that there is no way to do this, but this may be the cheapest (for whatever reason) or offer the least impact financially (say there was a bunch of old P* that would never sell anyhow).


If there is a way to do it, Tivo should offer that to those who would prefer to keep their THD's. I suspect there would be takers even if it meant shipping their THD back to Tivo for a week or two, with Tivo covering shipping both ways of course.

There are good reasons some of us prefer THD's to the later models. Roamios won't mix OTA and cable, and Premiere's have slow UI issues and slightly poorer OTA sensitivity.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Wil said:


> You can't do MRV or Tivo to Go with most channels on the Premiers and Roamios, can you? On ANY channels with TWC right?


WTH are you talking about? A Premiere or Roamio has the exact same transfer capabilities in that area as a *stock* Series 3 plus they support MRS and h.264, which the Series 3s do not.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> WTH are you talking about? A Premiere or Roamio has the exact same transfer capabilities in that area as a *stock* Series 3


I guess I forgot for an instant what forum I was on when I posted that. Sorry.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Wil said:


> I guess I forgot for an instant what forum I was on when I posted that. Sorry.


Even allowing for that, your statement was overly broad. If you had limited it to TWC and the like, it would have been OK, but at least here, Comcast only copy prohibits premium channels.

That brings up one other possible advantage for the Premiere and Roamio - Comcast is supposedly rolling out VOD system wide.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> your statement was overly broad


No. Wrong place, but accurate. With the new merger it will be a considerable understatement of the crippled functionality of newer Tivos.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

unitron said:


> Are there shows on that HD you want to save that you can't copy off to computer?
> 
> There's a trick you might be able to try.
> 
> ...


Yes I do have files that I can't copy off. Reason being that they were recorded under Frontier FiOS and their settings didn't allow that. Now I'm with Comcast and copying is much more liberal.

I've run WinMFS, but that was almost 4 years ago.

Is there a way I can transfer old files from my broken TiVoHD to a replacement Roamio?


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Wil said:


> No. Wrong place, but accurate. With the new merger it will be a considerable understatement of the crippled functionality of newer Tivos.


Are you saying that if/when Comcast acquires TWC, the successor company will be more like "pure evil" TWC than "semi evil" Comcast in terms of CCI bytes that allow copying? Can today's Roamio transfer files to a computer under Comcast (assuming CCI allows it)?

I'm thinking (hoping?) that since Comcast is the acquirer, their policies will prevail. Of course, I wish this merger *wouldn't* go thru, but I'd be willing to bet even money that it does occur.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

edso said:


> The upgrade broke my ability to download programs from the tivo to any of my computers.
> I have a series 3 with a DVR expander.


Can you transfer a newly recorded program from the bad TiVo to anywhere else? Is your problem only with old programs?

I got hit with this upgrade. But I just now checked and I am still able to transfer a program that was recorded less than 24 hours ago. But that's TiVo->TiVo, I haven't fired up kmttg to see if that still works.

So far I haven't noticed anything wrong with my box. I wonder how insidious the slow corruption will be? BTW I don't have an expander, my two WD expanders broke, what a waste of money they were.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> I'm thinking (hoping?) that since Comcast is the acquirer, their policies will prevail. Of course, I wish this merger *wouldn't* go thru, but I'd be willing to bet even money that it does occur.


I would not count on that. A merger often gives way to "best practices", whatever that means. Both companies are reviled, so my estimation is that would be a cost/financial measure on the CC1, and not customer experience...


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> I would not count on that. A merger often gives way to "best practices", whatever that means. Both companies are reviled, so my estimation is that would be a cost/financial measure on the CC1, and not customer experience...


With the way Comcast currently works, there may not be any changes.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

Has anyone tried calling who didn't get 11.3, and successfully got offered a free premier or a discounted roamio, by mentioning the email in the original post?

I know Tivo would know your software versions, but wondering if anyone tried and had any success?


----------



## BTDFXD (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow, what a statement about ethical behavior...let's see if I can take advantage of Tivo's trying to do the right thing for those affected even though I'm not. Great idea.........on the other hand, maybe not.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

BTDFXD said:


> Wow, what a statement about ethical behavior...let's see if I can take advantage of Tivo's trying to do the right thing for those affected even though I'm not. Great idea.........on the other hand, maybe not.


If you are upfront about it (and how could you not given they know your software revisions), and they willingly offer it to you, how would that be unethical?

I was equating it to more of a call to the cable company or a call to the cell phone company, asking to reduce your bill. They have no obligation to do it, but if they do you luck out.

Kinda the same scenario here. If you call, and they give it to you, that's their decision.

With that being said, I'm glad to see Tivo being very customer-friendly as the situation is one they created.


----------



## edso (Mar 22, 2002)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Can you transfer a newly recorded program from the bad TiVo to anywhere else? Is your problem only with old programs?
> 
> I got hit with this upgrade. But I just now checked and I am still able to transfer a program that was recorded less than 24 hours ago. But that's TiVo->TiVo, I haven't fired up kmttg to see if that still works.
> 
> So far I haven't noticed anything wrong with my box. I wonder how insidious the slow corruption will be? BTW I don't have an expander, my two WD expanders broke, what a waste of money they were.


No. I cannot see the series 3 from any version of TivoDesktop or from my series 2 box. I can ping it and it can talk to Tivo corporate. I cannot login via the web either.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Yes I do have files that I can't copy off. Reason being that they were recorded under Frontier FiOS and their settings didn't allow that. Now I'm with Comcast and copying is much more liberal.
> 
> I've run WinMFS, but that was almost 4 years ago.
> 
> Is there a way I can transfer old files from my broken TiVoHD to a replacement Roamio?


Since I don't know how this "upgrade" broke things or exactly what it broke, I have no idea if this will work or not.

You'll need to get another hard drive at least as big and copy the TiVo's drive to it.

I do not know, in this particular case, if it would be better to use

mfscopy

in WinMFS or do a lower level byte for byte "Xerox" with

dd_rescue

or

ddrescue

from a Live Linux cd to do the copying, but the idea is you make a copy and do all the experimenting on the copy and leave the original untouched.

Once you have the copy, you put it in the TiVo to make sure it works, even though it'll have the same problems.

Then you take it back out of the TiVo, hook it back to the PC, go into WinMFS, select that drive, and click on

mfsinfo

to find out if it's set to boot from partitions 2, 3, and 4, or from 5, 6, and 7.

Then you use either option 1 or option 2 of bootfix or fixboot or whatever it's called (still in WinMFS) to make the other set the primary--this should switch you back to the 11.0m installation you had before.

Option 1 sets it for 2, 3, and 4, regardless of where it was, and option 2 sets it for 5, 6, and 7, regardless of where it was.

Then you can use

mfsinfo

again to make sure the change happened and that things still look okay.

Then you put it in the TiVo to see if it boots up to 11.0m

Another experiment is to make the copy and restore an 11.0m image to the copy, which will overwrite some if not all of the partitions that come before the MFS pairs, and then see if when you boot that in the TiVo and let it go through the fixing the TiVo Service Number mismatch (that'll be the Green Screen 3 hour thing) and then go through Guided Setup, see if the shows are still there, since theoretically the MFS partitions shouldn't be overwritten by the new image, except for the parts at the beginning that identify them as partitions, which should be the same as what gets overwritten.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

unitron said:


> Then you use either option 1 or option 2 of bootfix or fixboot or whatever it's called (still in WinMFS) to make the other set the primary--this should switch you back to the 11.0m installation you had before.


Very interesting. I didn't know I could do that.

Of course, if TiVo pushes *another* update, then the original 11.0m will be lost!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Very interesting. I didn't know I could do that.
> 
> Of course, if TiVo pushes *another* update, then the original 11.0m will be lost!


As I say, I have no idea if it will actually work or if the "update" hosed enough stuff not in those 3 partitions that it won't, but if it does, make a truncated backup immediately.


----------



## bparker (Mar 5, 2014)

Since I've been looking to buy used equipment, I'll need to keep an eye on the version number too.


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

Should I call even though I haven't rec'd the email?

My Series 3 OLED w/ 500GB WD expander up at our place in the mountains was working fine in January, but I just discovered it has stopped working.

Swapping power supplies with another Series 3 OLED didn't solve the problem.

I only get the initial "welcome powering up" screen then a grey screen & all indicators on the front panel stay lit.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I've only seen HD models reported as getting the 11.3 code by accident. If it's not power supply then I would expect hard drive (and especially with the external expander).

Scott


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ncbill said:


> Should I call even though I haven't rec'd the email?
> 
> My Series 3 OLED w/ 500GB WD expander up at our place in the mountains was working fine in January, but I just discovered it has stopped working.
> 
> ...


If you still had the original 250GB drive in there, it's probably dead or dying, but hook it to a PC and run WD's own long test to see if the drive itself is okay or not.

Within the past few months I got good deals on 2 lifetimed 648s because their original hard drives had gone bad or were in the process of doing so, and seen reports here at TCF of other 648 owners seeing the same thing, so I suspect it's a trend.

But as far as we know the mistaken push out of 11.3 was only the 652 version to some S3 HDs.


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info!

IIRC, I can just clone the original drive from my working S3 OLED via MFS/JMFS and do a "clear & delete everything" when I drop the cloned drive in the non-working S3 OLED?

Or if anyone has an old working 648 drive they want to get rid of please PM me!



unitron said:


> If you still had the original 250GB drive in there, it's probably dead or dying, but hook it to a PC and run WD's own long test to see if the drive itself is okay or not.
> 
> Within the past few months I got good deals on 2 lifetimed 648s because their original hard drives had gone bad or were in the process of doing so, and seen reports here at TCF of other 648 owners seeing the same thing, so I suspect it's a trend.
> 
> But as far as we know the mistaken push out of 11.3 was only the 652 version to some S3 HDs.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ncbill said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> IIRC, I can just clone the original drive from my working S3 OLED via MFS/JMFS and do a "clear & delete everything" when I drop the cloned drive in the non-working S3 OLED?
> 
> Or if anyone has an old working 648 drive they want to get rid of please PM me!


I just thought of something.

If that 648 has been unattended, then maybe the 11.0k to 11.0m update from last year is responsible, and the drive isn't actually bad.

Can you hook it to a PC, fire up WinMFS and take a look at it with

mfsinfo

?


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

The other 648 I have has 11.0m w/ no problems.

The drive tested fine & I loaded a truncated backup, but still couldn't complete guided setup.

I replaced it with an original Premiere drive (via the above backup) & now everything seems fine.

So ss another poster notes, if your S3 OLED stops working & there isn't anything obviously wrong on a visual inspection of the power supply just go ahead and replace the drive.



unitron said:


> I just thought of something.
> 
> If that 648 has been unattended, then maybe the 11.0k to 11.0m update from last year is responsible, and the drive isn't actually bad.
> 
> ...


----------



## osterber (Feb 13, 2001)

So my TiVo HD box is part of this problem. I didn't realize it until a week ago when it stopped working completely. I had been on the phone with TiVo support a long time ago about this box acting up, but they just kept telling me to reboot it.

So TiVo today admitted that they should have called me back in 2014.
They admitted that I'm running a version designed for Australia, through no fault of my own.
They admit that they dropped the ball when I contacted them several times with problems, and they basically brushed it off.
They admitted that I have a lifetime unit, and I did absolutely nothing wrong, and in fact tried to fix it, and that TiVo failed me several times.

Their best offer? They will give me a Premier with lifetime service, and charge me $349!! Which they tell me is a big discount.

To say I was flabbergasted after reading this thread is an understatement. I told them to take a hike, and after four TiVos since 2001, I'm done.

-Rick


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Either take tivo to small claims court or give notice of intent to arbitrate. Tivo gave you the wrong software. Failed to identify the issue after numerous support calls. Is refusing to offer the solution s offered to other customers. Demand a working tivo and compensation for the months of substandard service. JMO, I'd ask for somewhere between half and 100&#8453; of what a monthly subscription fee would be for the months in question.

edited to add:
An alternate would be to demand a full refund of the price you paid for your tivo and service.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

osterber said:


> So my TiVo HD box is part of this problem. I didn't realize it until a week ago when it stopped working completely. I had been on the phone with TiVo support a long time ago about this box acting up, but they just kept telling me to reboot it.
> 
> So TiVo today admitted that they should have called me back in 2014.
> They admitted that I'm running a version designed for Australia, through no fault of my own.
> ...


Do you have an Australian model TiVo, or a US model that somehow wound up with Australian software on it?

If it's a 652160 or a 658000, those are the US models of which there were similar Australian ones, apparently the TCD663160, TCD663320, and TCD661000.

If it is a US model, regardless of what software is currently on it, do you want to sell it while it's still lifetimed?


----------



## osterber (Feb 13, 2001)

unitron said:


> Do you have an Australian model TiVo, or a US model that somehow wound up with Australian software on it?
> 
> If it's a 652160 or a 658000, those are the US models of which there were similar Australian ones, apparently the TCD663160, TCD663320, and TCD661000.
> 
> If it is a US model, regardless of what software is currently on it, do you want to sell it while it's still lifetimed?


I was apparently one of a handful of US devices that accidentally got Australian software in 2014. Haven't decided what to do yet. But may be looking to offload my lifetime HD and my lifetime Premier XL box.

-Rick


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

osterber said:


> I was apparently one of a handful of US devices that accidentally got Australian software in 2014. Haven't decided what to do yet. But may be looking to offload my lifetime HD and my lifetime Premier XL box.
> 
> -Rick


If it were me I'd just dump a copy of the proper US software on it, it's really NBD to reimage a THD.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> If it were me I'd just dump a copy of the proper US software on it, it's really NBD to reimage a THD.


What I don't understand is why _*TiVo*_ can't force it to d/l and install the latest U.S. s/w.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> What I don't understand is why _*TiVo*_ can't force it to d/l and install the latest U.S. s/w.


And I wonder if it's *can't*, or if it's *won't*.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> What I don't understand is why _*TiVo*_ can't force it to d/l and install the latest U.S. s/w.


Maybe there's something broken in the ways the wrong software was applied that prevents that? 


unitron said:


> And I wonder if it's *can't*, or if it's *won't*.


 Yeah, I'm not sure either, but what I do know is that I'm perfectly capable of fixing it in under an hour and if it happened to me, after they identified it I'd already have it fixed.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> If it were me I'd just dump a copy of the proper US software on it, it's really NBD to reimage a THD.


Agree, osterber has nothing to lose by doing a clean US market image.


lpwcomp said:


> What I don't understand is why _*TiVo*_ can't force it to d/l and install the latest U.S. s/w.
> 
> 
> unitron said:
> ...


Could be both; we'll never know...


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

The tivo terms and conditions has an email address used to give tivo required 15 day notice prior to filing for arbitration. Assuming you don't want to go to small claims court send the email. Stare the facts. Tivo download the wrong software to your unit back in xxxxx. You made several calls to customer service over the past few years. Tivo failed to identify the problem. You discovered the problem after troubleshooting the failure of your unit to accommodate Rovi guide data.

Specifically ask for the solution you want.

Refund if the purchase price if your tivo and subscription cost.

Replacement unit at no cost to you. Indicate this was done for other customers. If you're asking for a replacement unit I'd also ask for compensation for the months your unit wasn't fully functional. Maybe the monthly service fee starting from the date tivo took care if other customers to the present. I assume you have LS. Give them the total. I don't know how else to value the months if deficient service

I'd assume you're entitled to premiere, if available. I might try and negotiate the compensation as an upgrade a 6 tuner Roamio or 4 tuner Bolt.

I can't see tivo letting this go to arbitration.


----------



## osterber (Feb 13, 2001)

lew said:


> Either take tivo to small claims court or give notice of intent to arbitrate. Tivo gave you the wrong software. Failed to identify the issue after numerous support calls. Is refusing to offer the solution s offered to other customers. Demand a working tivo and compensation for the months of substandard service. JMO, I'd ask for somewhere between half and 100℅ of what a monthly subscription fee would be for the months in question.
> 
> edited to add:
> An alternate would be to demand a full refund of the price you paid for your tivo and service.


I keep trying to get back in touch with Tivo about this, but get lost in their phone maze. Today, returning a call from a "Zach" in their esclation department, they basically told me that I wasn't in the right department.

-Rick


----------



## osterber (Feb 13, 2001)

Teeps said:


> Agree, osterber has nothing to lose by doing a clean US market image.
> 
> Could be both; we'll never know...


I have a lot to lose. As it stands right now, my Tivo went from working to not working exclusively due to Tivo's actions. As soon as I tinker, then it's my fault, and I have zero leverage.

-Rick


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

osterber said:


> I keep trying to get back in touch with Tivo about this, but get lost in their phone maze. Today, returning a call from a "Zach" in their esclation department, they basically told me that I wasn't in the right department.
> 
> -Rick


Tivo "screwed" up. Tivo failed to identify the problem. (I don't) think you're asking for more then what tivo offered to other customers.

I'd, politely, ask if I can be transferred to someone who can help me or should I give notice to arbitrate.

https://www.tivo.com/legal/terms



> nformal dispute resolution: We each must try in good faith for 15 days to informally resolve any dispute before starting arbitration. A party who intends to seek arbitration must first send the other an email with:
> 
> (1) a "Notice of Dispute" in the subject line of the email; and (2) a reasonably detailed description of the nature and basis of the dispute, as well as the relief sought, in the body of the email. Only emails that comply with the foregoing will trigger the start of the 15-day informal dispute resolution process. Send your notice to [email protected], and we will send ours to the email address associated with your account. A TiVo representative will contact you to try to informally resolve the dispute. If we do not reach an agreement to resolve the dispute within 15 days after the date the notice was sent, then either of us may start arbitration in the manner de


Alternately take tivo to small claims court.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

osterber said:


> I have a lot to lose. As it stands right now, my Tivo went from working to not working exclusively due to Tivo's actions. As soon as I tinker, then it's my fault, and I have zero leverage.
> 
> -Rick


You already have a record of the tivo downloading and connecting with the wrong software for a period of time and their refusal to resolve the issue.

How does resolving the issue yourself years later affect compensation for a prevously documented defect?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

shwru980r said:


> You already have a record of the tivo downloading and connecting with the wrong software for a period of time and their refusal to resolve the issue.
> 
> How does resolving the issue yourself years later affect compensation for a prevously documented defect?


Tivo wasn't giving customers a replacement unit as compensation. Customers were given a new unit because their unit wasn't able to download the correct software.

Poster fixes the problem then tivo doesn't have a problem to solve.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

lew said:


> Tivo wasn't giving customers a replacement unit as compensation. Customers were given a new unit because their unit wasn't able to download the correct software.
> 
> Poster fixes the problem then tivo doesn't have a problem to solve.


Right, but they won't give in a new unit. He has to pay. So the discussion changed to requesting arbitration or going to small claims court and requesting compensation for every month the problem occurred.


----------



## osterber (Feb 13, 2001)

Request for help from people who went through this in 2014. I've sent a few private messages to people who appear to still be active here.

Based on posts above, for people in this situation in 2014 (the accidental 11.3 software upgrade), it appears that Tivo offered:

* Free Premier hardware replacement, and free transfer of lifetime
* Roamio hardware replacement for $99, and free transfer of lifetime
* Roamio Pro hardware replacement for $199, and free transfer of lifetime

I'm stuck in this situation now (and Tivo admits that they blew off my support calls about it, and never notified me in 2014 like they should have). Tivo is offering me, at best (they claim they are breaking the bank for this):

* Free Premier hardware replacement, $199 fee to transfer lifetime

They claim that this is the best offer that anyone received in 2014. Based on above posts, that's not true. I'm trying to gather evidence that I can provide. If anyone has any evidence that is stronger than a pseudo-anonymous post on TivoCommunity about it, please let me know. PM is cool.

Thanks!

-Rick


----------

